# Pare-feu gratuit pour mac?



## garyS02 (26 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,
Je viens de switcher pour mac et je trouve le pare-feu intégré assez inefficace.
Je recherche un pare-feu comme zone alarm pour mac qui prévienne à chaque connection pour bloquer ou pas.
Merci


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2007)

ipfw inefficace ? tu veux plut&#244;t dire mal adapt&#233; &#224; ton usage non ??


----------



## Dramis (26 Juillet 2007)

Va par ici, il y a tout ce qu'il faut pour configurer adéquatement ton firewall.

Si tu veux être pénard, install un nat entre ton mac et le net.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2007)

À toi de jouer


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2007)

y en un qui va s'emb&#234;ter 
( aaaah la parano)
Sinon t'as aussi littlesnitch qui controle tout requete d'une appli  qui sort et previent  
 ensuite c'est autoriser-interdire

( on s'en lasse vite)


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2007)

Sinon y a &#231;a :

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/31277

et plein de trucs payants genre NetBarrier.


----------



## garyS02 (26 Juillet 2007)

littlesnitch c'est ce qui me faut. Dommage qu'il faille le relancer toutes les 3h c'est une d&#233;mo.
Parano peut-etre, justement je sais pas 
J'ai remarqu&#233; que toutes les connections sortantes n'avaient pas l'air d'&#233;tre control&#233;es par le pare-feu mais entrantes oui certainement.
J'aime pas trop que des informations personnelles ou pas soient balanc&#233;es aux 4 coins du monde sans pr&#233;venir.
S'il y en a des compl&#232;tement gratuits je suis preneur. 
Merci!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2007)

Si c'est ce qu'il te faut et vu son prix ach&#232;te le !

Tu peux limiter la sortie avec ipfw mais alors faut connaitre ce que tu fais.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2007)

tu verras tu te lasseras  vite de controler via littlesnitch
Car dans la vaste majorit&#233; des cas les envois sont l&#233;gitimes

un exemple " verifier si il y a une mise &#224; jour" ( pour telle ou telle appli ) ou "chercher mes emails"
- ce n'est pas toujours facile de determiner comment ca se passe dans certains cas
- il peut y avoir des milliers d'envois par jour


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2007)

Pas d'accord, je ne m'en suis jamais lass&#233;. 

Par d&#233;faut je bloque tout, toute mise-&#224;-jour pouvant se faire manuellement par exemple, tant que je ne sais pas exactement ce que l'appli envoie sur les serveurs des autres.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2007)

Ah bn vi , si on prend le parti de tout bloquer c'est TRES pratique
Je pensais surtout &#224; l'utilisation " examen du trafic"
quand on veut juste verifier et qu'on est averti l&#224; ca devient usant


----------

